# Titel im aktive JTabbedPane tab fett darstellen



## jakob (18. Feb 2008)

Hi zusammen, 

hab das schon teilweise ueber den ChangeListener realisiert, meine Frage ist wie ich den Titelname fett bekomme, mit 
	
	
	
	





```
<html>[b]titel[b]</html>
```
 gehts, aber gibt es keine schoenere Methode?

Wenn nicht, wie bekomme ich den HTML Code wieder weg, da ich in einer anderen Methode den angezeigten Titel vergleiche und titel ist halt nicht dasselbe wie <html>*titel</html>.

Danke und Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob*


----------



## jakob (18. Feb 2008)

hat keiner ne Idee?


----------



## zilti (18. Feb 2008)

Du kannst einem JTabbedPane auch Components adden. Du könntest ein JLabel nehmen und dann dem JLabel sagen, es soll den Text fett darstellen.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Feb 2008)

Das mit dem HTML ist schon ok, nur solltest du keinen Title für deine Programmlogik verwenden  ???:L


----------



## JPKI (18. Feb 2008)

Kann man nicht jeder Component mit setFont() eine Schriftart zuweisen?!

Ohne Garantie: Probier mal

```
tabbedpane.setFont(tabbedpane.getFont().deriveFont(Font.BOLD));
```


----------

